
Ask HN: How hard to find music software dev jobs? - WhitneyLand
Are there many openings for working on music related to software development?<p>As a hobbyist musician, features for creating&#x2F;producing songs commonly pop into mind.   It would be nice to leverage the free motivation in a software development job.  I’ve done basic searches but maybe I’m missing targeted places to look.<p>I’ve worked developing creator software for graphics and 3D, but music seems to be a different animal to some degree.
======
anotheryou
I have the feeling many audio companies are quite nerdy and it's hard to
compete with die-hard audio-nerds.

If you are not looking for the core audio development there are however surely
more normal dev jobs in these companies too. Bandcamp are all remote btw. but
I guess hard to get in to too :).

Generally just pick the job that brings you the closest to where you want to
be and move on every 1-2 years to something closer to your dream.

~~~
badpun
> I have the feeling many audio companies are quite nerdy and it's hard to
> compete with die-hard audio-nerds.

Are we now describing strong developers who know their (difficult) domain well
"nerds"? Kinda makes sense, given how most software engineering drifted into
gluing together libraries and could be basically done by a monkey who has
enough tolerance for boredom and frustration...

~~~
anotheryou
I'm no native speaker, maybe I misused the word a bit. I mean it in a very
positive way :)

Precisely here I'd describe a person that spends much of their free time to
code with audio and at least since their late youth. Often somehow valuing the
technology over the actual sound (at least not clearly coming from the
musician background, but rather from DIY, art or programming).

It's just a very attractive niche quite a few have a strong dedication to and
if something could also be a hobby there must be some good people doing it
already.

